# LCD



## samsulcd (Mar 22, 2011)

i have samsung LCD TV i used the headset on the TV and when i removed it the sound didn't come out of the speakers. can somebody help me with this please on how to turn the speakers on a gain i have picture with no sound from speakers but the headset works when i put it again.

thanks


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

the jack plug used to disconnect the speakers, not sure if thats still the case - i would push the jack in and out the socket a few times and see if you can get the connection to click back again


----------



## samsulcd (Mar 22, 2011)

thank you etaf,

i already did that several times and no results.

is there anything from the options using the remote control that can help
or its a hardware issue?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

not that I know of, need someone to answer who has played with the hardware recently


----------



## samsulcd (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks


----------



## a.hoddie (Mar 8, 2011)

what model/size/series is your samsung??


----------

